# Tim gillinghams bow at london



## jaydub (May 16, 2008)

Saw a pic from the shoot off. Looked like he had an aftermarket grip on it. Anybody get a look at it and know what it was?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Didnt notice.....but ya never know.

It may change by next week anyways.....lol

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

I'm guessing that's a Shrewd. But if I wanted to know for sure, I would call Tim. He'll tell you.... if Tim isn't in the office and you really want to know quickly, call Shrewd.


----------



## ABTABB (Apr 4, 2007)

It's made by Spot-Hogg..


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

ABTABB said:


> Spot-Hogg


definitely appears to say "Spot"... I didn't know they made them.


----------



## ABTABB (Apr 4, 2007)

Saw one on His Vantage last year, it just fits over the back of the grip and makes it a little wider..


----------



## jaydub (May 16, 2008)

I saw it says spot. Couldn't make out the rest of it. I don't think its a shrewd. I left him a message.......

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## edgerat (Dec 14, 2011)

It is made by SpotHogg, I have one on my ProComp. They don't advertise them and not certain if they are "for sale" or what. Call them


----------



## jaydub (May 16, 2008)

Sure enough. Just did.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Tim has a fairly big hand. If you'll look around he is pictured with a what looks like a padded hand/wrist medical glove. This probably gave the grip thickness he perfers.


----------



## SMshootsmathews (Feb 4, 2013)

I don't think this is shrewd. Shrewd's cover they whole Hoyt emblem on the grip. And he has big hands, because that man is huge. His draw length is somewhere around 32"


----------



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

Tim G seems to always be trying somthing out new.....it would be scary to know how many releases he has changed over the years or season for that matter.......seems he always has a set up that is hitting the middle!!

Looks like that a doinker on the backside of his bow????? isnt Tim a B stinger man???? that to me is interesting.....


----------



## elitegirl500 (Jul 22, 2009)

shrewd sells an A bomb as well. Since they are one of his sponsors id say thats what it is!


----------



## edgerat (Dec 14, 2011)

SonnyThomas said:


> Tim has a fairly big hand. If you'll look around he is pictured with a what looks like a padded hand/wrist medical glove. This probably gave the grip thickness he perfers.


he uses that glove because it is slick and keeps him from torquing the bow.


----------



## J-Dubyah (Mar 6, 2010)

I have one on my AE...it's made by spott hogg...I tried seeing if there is a model name on it...but theres nothing on it. Just says Spott Hogg down the side of it.


----------



## Robert43 (Aug 2, 2004)

I seen a lot of people using a golf glove to stop torquing


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

edgerat said:


> he uses that glove because it is slick and keeps him from torquing the bow.


Yep and it looks like the glove won't let him grip. It's a wonder others haven't picked up on it. About like that grip tape used by some notable. Once seen everybody and their brother had to have grip tape. The dang stuff is for tennis rackets and ballbats, not riser grips. My opinion of course.

Note; The glove I saw was way bigger than the one pictured above.


----------



## bassbusta01 (Jan 23, 2009)

Spot hogg aftermarket grip I have them on both my pro comp elites work slick


----------



## bassbusta01 (Jan 23, 2009)

Give them a call they will be able to help you


----------



## boneheadoutdoor (Jul 16, 2007)

quick question, is that a custom extension on his rest? I checked Hamskea's website and didn't see it on there.


----------



## slamdam (Oct 10, 2006)

Yes it's a custom overdraw


----------



## Bucks (Jul 27, 2005)

looks like another tube on the peep housing.. hmmmmm.


----------



## rigginuts (Dec 27, 2008)

slamdam said:


> Yes it's a custom overdraw


That's probably a full lenght arrow also and his DL is still 1" 1 1/2" short. What a wing span !!!


----------



## slamdam (Oct 10, 2006)

He shoots a 28.5" arrow. And tube in his peep cause he shoots a clarifier


----------

